# Photo Hosting sites



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Hi Guys,

I'm back from snowy banff and have a load of digi photos - as does everyone else. I'm after a good photo hosting site. It must be:

Cheap or free! for 150Mb+!!
Nice slideshow views
let you download the whole pic not a compressed or cut down in size version.

I've been using

http://www.icdphotos.com/public/detail. ... bum=211315

but I'm not happy with the way it displays or the ability to download the pics.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I've used www.clubphoto.com for ages. To be honest I've no idea if there's better out there. :-/


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've used http://www.imagestation.com but not sure whether it would suit what you need.


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm back from snowy banff ...


kind of on topic :-[ but i've just got back from a ski trip to jasper - didn't see a single tt anywhere on my travels in canada - did you?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I was in Whistler 2 years ago and saw a silver coupe, does this count?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i once went on a school skiiing trip when I was 11, does this count? ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I have been water skiing. Does this count?

Cant say I saw any TT's though


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

arf arf arf - you guys really kill me [smiley=clown.gif]... then again there were no cars there without heated engine blocks and a tt windscreen probably wouldn't make it to the morning on day one...


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Saw no TT's, only one BMW and two mercs!!

BTW it was regularly hitting -30 and top of goats eye - one of mountains that we ski down hit -50 !!!

Dave


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

> BTW it was regularly hitting -30 and top of goats eye - one of mountains that we ski down hit -50 !!! Dave


i know - i caught a touch of frostbite on the ears before i went to the ski shop and bought the full face balaclava - should come in usefull for robbing a bank to pay the labour on my next audi service! [smiley=policeman.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Didn't get the full face one had a hat that did my head and ears, goggles for the middle, and 'gimp' mask for nose, mouth chin etc Check out the pics in the link in the first message in the thread!

Dave


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

i see you did the snowmobiling - good fun, but LOUD, but i thought the dog sledding was better - much less noisey and the huskies were great 8)


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Snowmobiling was awesome - 80KMH on a cliff edge!!!  

Nearly rolled one though!

Dave


----------

